# Wood for Electric Smoker



## frieza79 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been using big chunks of wood scattered on the bottom of the smoker, careful not to touch the heating element.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get more smoke?  My dad says to use wood chips instead of chunks, but it seems like those would burn up too quick, and I'd have to change them constantly.

I was thinking of some sort of platform above the heating element woud be best.  Any suggestions?


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 11, 2007)

set a cast iron skillet on element and throw chunks in there!


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 11, 2007)

i also use chunks , always soak them though, otherwise they burn to fast
i like the pan idea though


----------



## cheech (Mar 14, 2007)

I use a cast iron skillet too.

Thoughts the skillet will heat up and continue to apply heat to the wood even when the element is turned off.

I have switched to chunks and place them in right away. This way the chunk will begin to smolder and continue instead of burning up right away.

I have decided not to soak mine because I tend to get a funny taste in the meat when I do.

I have heard of others using alum pans and like a saw dust and heard that it does work


----------



## linecut (Mar 15, 2007)

my first smoker was a electric. i to used a case iron skillet i used unsoaked  chunks and would also use bbq delight wood pellets for flavors or chips. i would cover skillet with heavy tin foil and put a couple holes to let smoke out. it worked great and it seem to last longer than a open skillet for smoking..only my two cents..


----------



## billclarkson (Mar 17, 2007)

I use a CharBroil electric smoker and have used wood chunks set close to the heating element and that has worked for me.  Have wrapped chunks in foil and set on top of heating element and that has worked also, and seems to last longer.   Larry Maddocks who also uses a electric smoker he uses a pie pan and puts his chips in and sets right on top of the heating element and he says that works great for him.  So i guess you might just have to try different things and see what works best for you.  Gives you more reasons to keep smoking.

Bill

CharBroil electric smoker


----------

